# Mixed Bag.....



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

..... tonite. I did some cedar planked salon on my Akorn. My wife whipped up and veggie medley and I picked up a little sushi from Kroger.









Sa

ve








Save​


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Photobucket doesn't allow 3rd party picture hosting anymore without a paid account.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

sounds good!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

stc1993 said:


> Photobucket doesn't allow 3rd party picture hosting anymore without a paid account.


Without a $400. per year paid account... $400.00 ... Can ya believe that crap?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Man! Been using them for years without a problem. Gotta find a new hosting site


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I started using IMGUR.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Just started Shutterfly. I updated the OP with pics from there.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Man, that looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great looking spread! My packaged ceasor salad is not cutting it after seeing this!


----------

